# hunting pants?



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

So all I have at the moment and have ever had are jeans. I have always hunted and hiked in jeans... My question is does buying core 4 element, badlands, sitka ect type hunting pants greatly increase your ability to endure the elements or make a difference in the outdoors? I think that if I were to buy a pair of pants it would probably be bandlands but I am just dont know if it would make a huge difference out hiking and I would love to hear some reviews and some opinions. 

Ever since discovering camofire I have been introduced to a lot of products that make a significant difference in my hunts. I will say the the Lorpen socks definitely make a difference in comfort.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I absolutely love the new pants by Badlands. These will be the only ones I buy anymore. The Momentums are great in cold weather. The material, and movement of material are amazing while hiking. I highly recommend Badland's clothing. Besides, who can argue with their amazing warranties?


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude, if your hunting hard and a ways back in, your seriously risking your life hunting in cotton pants IMO....I once got caught in a snowstorm in jeans and will never wear them again....

I am on a search and rescue team, and have seen some bad ****, most of the people would have been MUCH better off if they wouldn't have been wearing cotton


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The new materials clothing is made from are well worth it. Don't get too hung up on brand name. I have quite a bit of store brand stuff and it is great. All the big catalog places have thier own lines, all of them I have tried are good.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

So I've hunted in jeans most my life but have recently got some of the nicer stuff.
I went for a hike yesterday in the Sitka Timberline pants. 
I absolutely love the gore-tex knees and seat. I was able to sit down and kneel in the snow and not get wet or cold.
Yes they are a ton of money but it has been more than worth it for me.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

So what material is a good pair of pants made out of? Any recomendations? I dont even know where to find badlands pants.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Sportsmans carries some of the badlands clothing. I've worn a lot of the core4 gear the past 2 seasons and LOVE IT! The element pants and jacket are superb for all but the coldest temps. The switchback pants are ths best bowhunting pants on the market in my opinion. I would definately take them into consideration. Just my .02


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Polyester, nylon, poly/wool blends and poly/cotton blends. I used to buy good outdoors pants in poly/wool blends at the army surplus store. I haven't been soldier sized for quite a while so I don't know if that's still an option. Pants intended for uniform use (L.E. and military) tend to be of good materials and quality. Gore-Tex and it's copiers are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Just saying but polyester, nylon and pretty much all the synthetic light weight materials are comfortable, look good but suck for bowhunting. They simply hold ten times more of your sent then natural materials like wool. Wool is also quieter than the synthetic blends when your walking through various foliage.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Cooky said:


> Polyester, nylon, poly/wool blends and poly/cotton blends. I used to buy good outdoors pants in poly/wool blends at the army surplus store. I haven't been soldier sized for quite a while so I don't know if that's still an option. Pants intended for uniform use (L.E. and military) tend to be of good materials and quality. Gore-Tex and it's copiers are worth their weight in gold.


+1 to what Cooky said cotton looses its insulation qualities when it gets wet and takes a long time to dry out. I like poly because it dries quick. I also like wool because it can still keep you warm when its wet. I love Gore-Tex cause it keeps you dry and blocks out the wind. I wouldn't worry so much about the brand. I would worry more about how it fits and the quality of the material and its workmanship. When you make the change you'll wonder why you didn't do it years ago.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I sweat like a pig while I am hiking... Is wool going to increase my persperation?


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

Wool pants today are not what they used to be, check out the first lite kanab pants they are wool but you would never know it. They have their place but I still would go with a more technical pant made of poly or other synthetics...kuiu, Sitka, kryptek are some options...even core4element has some pretty decent stuff. These pants all have stretch to them for comfort when hiking, dwr water repellent, and will dry out quickly when wet which is a big advantage to them. They are expensive but worth every penny IMO 

If your not looking for camo then options are endless

I would pass on the badlands pants for now, they are just getting into the clothing game and can't even make zippers for their packs that don't break constantly.....but that's just me!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I own the Badlands pants and haven't had ANY problems with zippers. If for some weird reason you did, they would replace them. So, no worries.


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

bwhntr said:


> I own the Badlands pants and haven't had ANY problems with zippers. If for some weird reason you did, they would replace them. So, no worries.


Not trying to say the pants have zipper issues...just saying they are new to the clothing game....they are not new to the pack game and can't get that right so me personally why would I trust them to do clothes right.

Personal opinion, the pants may be awesome and I hope they work well for you....but as a consumer that's how my mind works


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I do own several Badlands packs. I have had a couple of problems with zippers on my 2800 (which I abuse). I agree the zippers could be better on my 2800. Not a deal breaker for me as they have resolved any issues I have had with no questions asked. The warranty and customer service is second to none.

To my surprise, the clothing line come out with a bang. All the clothes I have purchased I have zero complaints on. Of course, if I did, they would warranty them as well. I am not new to the hunting clothing world, so I think I know a little when looking for quality.

This too is my personal opinion.


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

Well you have me interested in looking at them even though I won't be buying a pair....I walked right by them at the store a few months ago, but you did make me curious enough to at least look at what they came out with. This year ill be using kuiu attack pants and the Sitka ascents so no need for another, but id like to at least see what these badlands you speak so highly of are all about.

Nice to have all the choices of technical hunting clothing we have today


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Take a minute and look at them. I would like to hear your opinion of them afterwards.

I agree with you, it is nice to have a great selection of brands that we can choose from.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Where did you buy your badlands pants? I think that I am pretty well sold on them. Although to be honest with you I am not a fan of camo patterns. If there really is a pair of pants that are non camo I am interested to hear what brands they are from walkalot. Camo honestly is not my style. I own a badlands backpack and I love it so I have a lot of company loyalty.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I bought a few pairs of nice hunting pants over the last couple of years and I have to say that my Predator camo pants are my favorite. I like the First Lite merino wool pants next. I sold a pair of Sitka pants because I didn't love them.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

A lot of the "tactical" pants are made of good materials. They also have lots of pockets. 5.11, Blackhawk and Tru-Spec come to mind.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Where did you buy your badlands pants? I think that I am pretty well sold on them. Although to be honest with you I am not a fan of camo patterns. If there really is a pair of pants that are non camo I am interested to hear what brands they are from walkalot. Camo honestly is not my style. I own a badlands backpack and I love it so I have a lot of company loyalty.


I bought mine direct from Badlands. Sportsmans Warehouse carries them as well.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

Cooky said:


> A lot of the "tactical" pants are made of good materials. They also have lots of pockets. 5.11, Blackhawk and Tru-Spec come to mind.


I to like the tactical stuff. I recently got a pair of Vertx light weight pants. I get hot easily and these pants with an Under Armor heat gear shirt are great for early archery. I also like the multicam pattern. Blends well in multiple environments. Be careful with the Tru-Spec hunting pants. I have a pair that began to fade after the first wash.

I am looking for some good cold weather and raingear. The tactical rain and cold weather stuff tend to be a little load. How are these new materials (Badlands, Core4, Sitka and others) for noise?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> How are these new materials (Badlands, Core4, Sitka and others) for noise?


That's exactly why I sold my Sitka pants...too noisy. They also had shallow, tiny pockets that my bow release would regularly slip out of. I didn't dare leave my keys in my pocket when wearing the Sitka Gear.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I found the Badlands to be pretty quiet.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> Just saying but polyester, nylon and pretty much all the synthetic light weight materials are comfortable, look good but suck for bowhunting. They simply hold ten times more of your sent then natural materials like wool. Wool is also quieter than the synthetic blends when your walking through various foliage.


This thread got me looking at different brands online. I am intrigued by the merino wool products. I bought a merino base layer from Costco and love it for snowboarding. I found out that I can get First Lite clothing for a discount. Have you heard of this brand? The pants also comes in the ASAT camo pattern. This pattern is definitely fugley but I do not buy camo for a fashion show. Is ASAT as affective as they claim?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I really like the First Lite merino wool shirts. They are just the right weight for upland bird hunting in November. ASAT works fine if you get some shrubbery around yourself and hold still.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Fritz said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Just saying but polyester, nylon and pretty much all the synthetic light weight materials are comfortable, look good but suck for bowhunting. They simply hold ten times more of your sent then natural materials like wool. Wool is also quieter than the synthetic blends when your walking through various foliage.
> ...


I like asat.

We did a camo test one time in the bookckiffs. We had predator, sitka, asat, kings, Prairie ghost and two other brands. We put them in different locations, sage, junipers, pine, grass, aspen and videoed them. The predator camo was the best for blending in, followed by asat.

The prairie ghost camo that looks like sage was the worst. It even sucked in sage. Looked like a glowing ghost.

I havent used the first light wool stuff but wouldnt hesitate buying some if it came down to the asat camo pattern.

For fall and winter hunting on the front ive been using cabelas wool. Its warm and it seriously pretty much eliminates human butt smell. I can go a season of hunting and hiking, sitting by a campfire without washing it and it still smells like wool. I can take my sitka pants out for one hike and i can smell my own butt halfway up the hill. Gross! Wool is simply the best. Its just heavier. :-(


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I want to sportsmans and bought a pair of badlands Ion pants. I am pretty pumped to give them a test run. The momentums where way too heavy for me. I looked at the Sitkas and those knee pads just did not look like the type of pants that would enable me to cover more land.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

The Ion is a sweet pant. You are right the Momentum is heavier. I only wear these in the winter/colder hunts. You will love them, great choice.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Tru Timber has served me well, the lightweight material cuts the wind and the sizing allows plenty of room for base layers. I use it purely as a shell from mid August to mid September for the archery elk hunt.


----------

